# مفارش الساتان الماركات



## جنان الخلد (17 يوليو 2011)

مفارش الساتان الماركات​ 

يتكون من 6 قطع​ 

كفر بنقشة الماركة يحتاج للحشو​ 

شرشف سادة​ 

مخدتين بنقشة الماركة مقاس 50 × 70​ 

مخدتين خلفية سادة مقاس 70 × 70 ​ 

صناعتها تركيه​ 










 

ماركة فيرزاتشي​ 



 

ماركة شانيل ( ذهبي )​ 



 

ماركة شانيل ( أحمر )​ 



 

ماركة قوتشي​ 



 

ماركة بربري​ 



 

ماركة لويس فيتون​ 




 

ماركة جورج ارماني​ 



 

وللطلب من خارج المنتدى ​ 



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

كم سعر المفرش 

موفقه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

تم الرد عزيزتي ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

شكراً ركااائز ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..






http://www.jenan-alkhld.com/​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

للرررفع&&&&


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

شاااااااكره لك ,,,,


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## جنان الخلد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## جنان الخلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

للرررفع&&&&


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

شكراً جو يعطيك الف عافيه ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

كل عام وانتم بخير :rose:


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

استغفرالله ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: مفارش الساتان الماركات*


----------

